# Coast Stn C/s



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all, wud like info on 3 stn c/s:
1. PortofSpain, Trinidad (was it 9YL?)
2. Split Radio (ex-Yugoslavia) or alternative radio?
3. Rostock Radio (ex-East Germany) or was there an alternativee stn to QSO?
I can recall all others I QSOd but these three escape me completely. Left sea in 1997, so a bit rusty. Thanx.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Goan2, welcome to SN.

I think Port of Spain may well have been 9YL.

I remember being on charter to Jugolinea and communicating via Rijeka (I think) but can't recall the call sign.

Don't know about Rostock Radio, but Ruegen, the HF station for the DDR was callsign DHS.

John T.


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanx*

Hello John T,
Thanx for the prompt reply. I too think Rijeka might hv bn the right one cos I dont recollect any Split Radio. Shall await more responses. Best wishes.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Split Radio in 1963 is listed as YUS and YUT

David

+


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another tks*

David,
Thanks so much. Gud memory! - Philip


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

In my day, Port of Spain Radio was VPL (and almost un-contactable) and was called North Post Radio, Trinidad. [=P]


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Hello Goan2, welcome to SN.
> 
> I think Port of Spain may well have been 9YL.
> 
> ...


Hi trotterdotpom,

Callsign Ruegen Radio​1949 - 1979 DHS
1979 - 1990 Y5M
1990 - until the bad end DHS

Regards EimbTrader


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Eimb Trader.

I didn't spend much time round Europe in the '80s. Did the DDR replace the letter D with a Y in all callsigns (i.e. ships too) from '79 to '80?

If so, why did they do that?

I assume they reverted to the letter D after the Reunification.

John T.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Think it was due to ITU re-allocation of international callsigns - It happened on the amateur bands too, when callsigns like DM2GB became Y51GB or similar. As you say when reunification occurred, the 'new' Germany took over the former West German allocation and Ruegen reverted to DHS.

Larry +


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks Eimb Trader.
> 
> I didn't spend much time round Europe in the '80s. Did the DDR replace the letter D with a Y in all callsigns (i.e. ships too) from '79 to '80?
> 
> ...


Hi trotterdotpom,

The International Telecommunication Convention states that the Nationality of a radio station should be recognisable from the first and second character of their call sign. 
Until then, the stations of the Federal Republic of Germany and East Germany were not as distinct. 
Therefore, in late 70s, the GDR receives new call sign series for their radio stations (Y2A to Y9Z). 
Ruegen Radio received thereafter Y5M. 
After the Accession of the GDR to the FRG they went back to the old DHS.

Hope that helps a little..

Cheers

EimbTrader


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Larry and Eimbtrader. They must have been running out of "DH" callsigns or something - there were a few countries that used the letter D, eg Philippines. The ITU giveth and the ITU taketh away.

John T.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

According to ALRS Vol 1, 1979ed:

North Post, Trinidad *9YL*
Split, Yugoslavia *YUS YUV*
Rostock, DDR *DHT*


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Naytikos, I must have been one of the few people who enjoyed doing corrections in that ALRS Vol 1. After a few years of tramping around (on ships), each correction was almost a trip down memory lane. Maybe I got hooked on "Clag" sniffing.

John T.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I rather enjoyed it myself; but did get selective, particularly in Vols 2 and 5, where I only did the corrections for countries I expected to pass within the next year. (Should perhaps clarify that I tended to spend a couple of years at least on each ship).
Funnily enough, given that it is Trotterdotpom commenting, some of the most frustrating corrections were the Aussie coast stations when they introduced SSB R/T. When I find ALRS from around 1970 I will post the details, but it seemed at the time that every edition of N. to M. had a correction to a correction until they finally got themselves sorted out.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> at the time that every edition of N. to M. had a correction to a correction until they finally got themselves sorted out.


Nothing changes - even today some authorities issue NMs for inclusion in ALRS only to amend things a week later.....just as frustrating for the ALRS editors too.

Larry +
(ALRS Vol 6 editor)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Larry, Volume 6, a latecomer from memory, was my favourite!

"Up a lazy river where the blackbird's song 
Wakes a brand new mornin' as we roll along ..." Whoops, correction - make that "the robin's song".

Thanks for the memories.

John T.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

You're right John T., it used to all be included in Vol.1 then when that became too thick the H.O. produced Vol. 6; but Vol. 1 continued to expand and became two books. So within about 10 years the H.O. was able to triple their cash turnover!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

ALRS remains _the_ GMDSS reference.

They get better and better!


----------



## bigbadrobbie (Apr 23, 2011)

*Port of Spain*



goan2 said:


> Hi all, wud like info on 3 stn c/s:
> 1. PortofSpain, Trinidad (was it 9YL?)
> 2. Split Radio (ex-Yugoslavia) or alternative radio?
> 3. Rostock Radio (ex-East Germany) or was there an alternativee stn to QSO?
> I can recall all others I QSOd but these three escape me completely. Left sea in 1997, so a bit rusty. Thanx.


I thought it was the 6YI


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,
I was on a run from Ecuador to BA and Monte. Can anyone remember the coast stations (500 khz) used purely for navigating through the English Narrows in Chile?
The first time though the narrows there was a ship called the Eidanger with a broken crankshaft requesting a tow to Valparaiso from us. It's the closest I ever came to salvage money. The old man unfortunately was not interested. 
I remember a ship sitting on top of the Cotopaxi rock, as a result of barratry in the 1960's, looking pretty good apart from the rust. It was an unusual sight for such an isolated place. Still there I understand.

Cheers


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

"I remember a ship sitting on top of the Cotopaxi rock, as a result of barratry in the 1960's, looking pretty good apart from the rust. It was an unusual sight for such an isolated place. Still there I understand."

A photo of this ship can be viewed by following this link.

http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/5553621


----------



## aanimeri (May 1, 2011)

*c/s 8/12/16MHz*

Early 70's I collected lists of coast stations. The receivers were that bad that it was easier to find stations with the help of these lists than to search below the thick ink lines in the rx window:

www.aanimeri.fi/index.php?q=gallery&g2_itemId=5395&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

www.aanimeri.fi/index.php?q=gallery&g2_itemId=5398&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

www.aanimeri.fi/index.php?q=gallery&g2_itemId=5401&g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

That is a very comprehensive list of cstns. No trouble finding old callsigns now.
Excellent.

Hawkey01


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I had an AEI main rx once just like that. G2 or G4 or something like that. Almost impossible to find a station from the dial, so I had 8, 12, 16 & 22 mhz ascending lists with c/s. 

After complaints the replacement R50M was heaven !

David
+


----------

